
Ask HN: How to release a free ebook online? - FahadUddin92
I want to release a free ebook online. Where should I published it?
======
oldmancoyote
You can publish ebooks on Apple's iBooks and Apple will distribute them
without charge.

Amazon's Kindle makes you charge at least $2.99. Apparently Jeff Bezos is a
little short of cash and can't afford to give away books.

